# Rooster Tails on a Baitcaster?



## Torre87 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am thinking about getting into baitcasting and have a few questions. 

I like to use rooster tails because I catch alot of pan-fish, trout and few bass with them but I keep reading that you have to use heavier lures on baitcasters, so can I use a rooster tail on one?

I also use small minnows and crankbaits, that are pretty much weightless can these be used?

Thank You 
Torre Sledge


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 24, 2012)

What makes you want a baitcaster so much?  Why not a nice spinning rig?  From your two posts it sounds to me like you're just looking for a general purpose rod/reel to replace grandpa's 33.  

To me, that'd be a 6' or 6'6" spinning combo with 8-10lb mono line.  Like Chris said in the other thread, go to BPS or somewhere and try a few out.  Anything will be a vast improvement over the 33.  

Baitcasters certainly have their place, but they take more time to learn, and are not best suited for beginners or light lures.


----------



## jsav (Apr 24, 2012)

that would be backlash city, the rooster tail is just to lite to throw on a baitcaster unless you have been using them a while.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> ... From your two posts it sounds to me like you're just looking for a general purpose rod/reel to replace grandpa's 33...


That is exactly what I am looking for, I am thinking about a baitcaster because I continually hear how they are much better, cast farther, more acurate that spincast and spinning reels. 

What would be a decent spinning reel for the $100 and under price range, and are there any rods with a shorter handle (similar to the 33 size)?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just about all I use is baitcasters, but it sounds like you should get a spinning reel. It surely wont cast a rooster tail as far as a spinning reel.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 24, 2012)

They are better, cast farther,,, not so sure about the accurate thing though,, sometimes they do very well, and sometimes you wonder how that lure got up in that tree. My Daddy could toss a 33 and hit a dime with it, no matter the lure. Personally, I think I'm doing good if I can hit a hubcap. Also, you get a big fish on, you'll like the longer handle.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> They are better, cast farther,,, not so sure about the accurate thing though,, sometimes they do very well, and sometimes you wonder how that lure got up in that tree. My Daddy could toss a 33 and hit a dime with it, no matter the lure. Personally, I think I'm doing good if I can hit a hubcap. Also, you get a big fish on, you'll like the longer handle.



I have used this 33 at least 13 years so I can hit a dime with it . I just do not want anything to happen it and not have it it working condition since it is his and he was such a role model for me. I do not seem to be acurate with a spinning reel and the baitcaster seems to be a little more like the spincast than the spinning.


----------



## Hookum (Apr 24, 2012)

Get a good spinning rod, and you'll love it.  I'd rather fish with those over a bait caster anyday.


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a very nice setup that would work for what you're doing.  As you can see, it still has enough to bust a good 3lb largemouth, but is small/light enough to throw roostertails and such for trout/panfish.  This is actually a 5'6" Fenwick HMG rod with a Daiwa 1500 size Regal S spinning reel.







A little bit larger, more geared toward bass is the setup that's pretty much my go-to for guest/newbies:

6' Basspro Bionic Blade with Daiwa Regal Z 2000 or 2500 (can't remember)






Both setups are over 10 years old and still going strong.

Daiwa doesn't make these reels anymore, but if I were replacing them, I'd look at the Pflueger Presidents.  Pick a medium size, they're $59.99 right now and come with a mail order coupon for a Leatherman tool:  http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-President-6900-Series-Spinning-Reels/product/10213341/194713

Depending on what size you're comfortable with, throw it on a 5'6", 6', or 6'6" (though that's getting pretty big for trout/panfish) Bionic Blade (http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...e-XPS-Spinning-Rods/product/10210586/-1749682) and you've got a pretty killer setup for just over $100.

Again, that's what I'd do if it were me.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Apr 24, 2012)

For tiny trout-size rooster-tails you'll have trouble with a baitcaster. However, for bass and hybrids I ALWAYS keep a good Shimano rod with a Curado 200E7 rigged with 12 Lb Fluoro and a 1/4 oz white rooster-tail. I can throw that thing a proverbial country mile and it's the best rig I've found yet for when the hybrids decide to come up and roll shad in the late afternoons. I personally don't use spinning rods ever unless I'm fishing for panfish. I know lots of folks swear by them, but I can't stand the way they cast. I guess it's largely a case of what you were raised fishing with.
And don't let folks dis your 33!!! I have several of the older (1960's and 70's) Zebco 33's and they are one of the most reliable and idiot-proof designs ever made. Unfortunately, as with many products, they started trying to save money by going to cheaper materials, which resulted in the more recent 33's being total junk. If you've got an older one definitely hang on to it, because they are very good reels, especially cooking-size fish. Just my $.02 worth -- your mileage may vary.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Apr 24, 2012)

For 30 to a 100 dollars you can buy several nice spinning set ups at bass pro and it sounds like thats what you should go with. I'm not the best with a baitcaster but I consider myself to be pretty nifty with it and I know if I tried to throw a rooster tail with mine I'd be pickin out a birds nest for weeks, nd as far as accuracy goes that all comes with practice and patients.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 24, 2012)

with the right rod/reel setup, you could throw 1/4 oz rooster tails on a baitcaster....but, below that, it just wouldn't be advisable......

but, they make rooster tails as heavy as 1 oz...lol....i've got some 1/2 oz ones somewhere...


----------



## rockerZ71 (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Daiwa doesn't make these reels anymore, but if I were replacing them, I'd look at the Pflueger Presidents.  Pick a medium size, they're $59.99 right now and come with a mail order coupon for a Leatherman tool:  http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-President-6900-Series-Spinning-Reels/product/10213341/194713
> .



They changed the handle out this year to be rubber or plastic, previously they were wood and felt and looked nicer in my opinion, can still find them at stores (sorry, I bought all that they had from academy in Snellville) and on ebay for around $50


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 25, 2012)

ok, after talking to a few friends, people on here and doing research, I have decided to go with a spinning reel. I do not know which one though... What is a good gear ratio and max drag for a general purpose reel.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 25, 2012)

just get a Mitchell 300 and be done with it,,,


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 25, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> ok, after talking to a few friends, people on here and doing research, I have decided to go with a spinning reel. I do not know which one though... What is a good gear ratio and max drag for a general purpose reel.



You are overthinking it. Go to Walmart and buy whatever light-action, or ultralight is on sale for cheap, for general purpose fun-fishing light lures/baits.


----------



## alexmlane (Apr 25, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> just get a Mitchell 300 and be done with it,,,



I bought one of these for my girlfriends father to use (he hasnt fished in 25 years) and he likes it. It is a nice reel and reasonably priced.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 25, 2012)

For your price range get a lightning rod and a mid-range spinning reel that has a good anti-reverse and you will be set.I use a 6'6 spinning rod with a quantum reel for my bream pole and with 8lb. test line it will work for the occasional bass as well.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Apr 25, 2012)

For me 80 percent of the time nothing beats a baitcaster, the problem is, what you are wanting to fish with is the 20 percent of the time that i pick up my spinning gear. I would go for a quality spinning set up.


----------



## bpryor (Apr 25, 2012)

i have a shakespeare sigma ultralight that i never go fishing without. i take it and my pfleuger baitcaster everywhere. if its too light for the baitcaster, i use the ultralight, and vice versa. just get a rod/reel that feels good to YOU. if you practice enough with one youlike, you'll be magic.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have another question... I have decided to go with a spinning reel in the 5:2:1 - 6:2:1 gear ratio and 6-8 bearing range (seems average). My question is: what power rod should I be looking for? Light, light-med or medium?


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Have you ever fished?



I dont know if you're trying to be funny or not, but I come to this forum looking for helpful information and advice not to be ridiculed. If you dont like my questions or think their stupid dont click my threads...

Yes, I have fished since I was a little kid but I have also used the same combo, my Great Grandfathers Zebco 33. I now want to retire it but have never bought a rod or reel other than a spincast ultra-light zebco 11..


----------



## littlejon (Apr 26, 2012)

Go get a Pflueger President, you can not go wrong. Pick up and feel several 6 - 7 foot rod's in the medium range and the one that feels best to you ,,,,,get it. From there you will change your mind and own 20 more rod and reels like the rest of us. Good luck to you


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 26, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> I have another question... I have decided to go with a spinning reel in the 5:2:1 - 6:2:1 gear ratio and 6-8 bearing range (seems average). My question is: what power rod should I be looking for? Light, light-med or medium?



The problem is that one manufacturer's med is not the same as another manufacturer's med.  You really need to go feel them.  I like the faster 6:2 ratios for general use.  I'd start by looking at rods labeled medium and go from there based on feel.


----------



## Corey (Apr 26, 2012)

Walmart has a nice Shimano reel on a med action rod 
for 99 bucks. Get that and some 10 or 8 lbs mono and 
your set.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 26, 2012)

littlejon said:


> Go get a Pflueger President, you can not go wrong. Pick up and feel several 6 - 7 foot rod's in the medium range and the one that feels best to you ,,,,,get it. From there you will change your mind and own 20 rod and reels like the rest of us. Good luck to you



x2!! 

A Plueger President is the best way to go without a doubt. 

Put it on a 6'6-7' Med. rod and you are set. Berkley Lightning rods are pretty good for the price, and I have also heard good things about Bass Pro rods but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was playing with the Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i combo last night and liked the feel of it. It has a 6'6" single piece rod, 5:5:1 gear ratio, max drag of 19lbs and 8 bearing system. The only thing I wasnt sure about was the line capacity, it said 6/175... Im not sure but that seems kind of low as far as weight, would putting 8 or 10# over the reel to much and cause problems?


----------



## littlejon (Apr 26, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> I was playing with the Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i combo last night and liked the feel of it. It has a 6'6" single piece rod, 5:5:1 gear ratio, max drag of 19lbs and 8 bearing system. The only thing I wasnt sure about was the line capacity, it said 6/175... Im not sure but that seems kind of low.



Why?


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 26, 2012)

I have an Abu Garcia Cardinal and I took it off of a rod so I could put a pflueger president on it. The abu garcia is nowhere near as smooth. 

Check this out:

I'd go with the 6'6 Med action. It has the 6935 model reel on it which is the one I have and it can hold 185yds of 8;b test which is more than enough. The rod has gotten good reviews as well. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104762880;cat105791580


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 26, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> I was playing with the Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i combo last night and liked the feel of it. It has a 6'6" single piece rod, 5:5:1 gear ratio, max drag of 19lbs and 8 bearing system. The only thing I wasnt sure about was the line capacity, it said 6/175... Im not sure but that seems kind of low as far as weight, would putting 8 or 10# over the reel to much and cause problems?



Have you read my second post where I gave you the Basspro links?  

Also, not sure why you're so hung up on getting a long rod and heavy line to throw roostertails for trout and panfish.  No offense, but you're overthinking this and looking at products that don't reflect the type of fishing you said you wanted to do.  

If you've changed your mind about how you want to fish, that's fine, but if you want to throw small, light roostertails for trout and panfish, you don't need 10lb line or a 6'6" rod.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Have you read my second post where I gave you the Basspro links?
> 
> Also, not sure why you're so hung up on getting a long rod and heavy line to throw roostertails for trout and panfish.  No offense, but you're overthinking this and looking at products that don't reflect the type of fishing you said you wanted to do.
> 
> If you've changed your mind about how you want to fish, that's fine, but if you want to throw small, light roostertails for trout and panfish, you don't need 10lb line or a 6'6" rod.



I understand where you are coming from, in the beginning I was talking small, light tackle for panfish, trout etc. I have a Zebco 11 that is good for that but want to be able to use my next reel (spinning reel) for that as well but want it to be a good bass, striper, carp etc.


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 26, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> I understand where you are coming from, in the beginning I was talking small, light tackle for panfish, trout etc. I have a Zebco 11 that is good for that but want to be able to use my next reel (spinning reel) for that as well but want it to be a good bass, striper, carp etc.



Oh, well that changes the game entirely.  In that case, I'd buy a baitcaster and just forget about trying to use it for roostertails.  Use the Zebco 11 for the small stuff and the baitcaster for everything else.


----------



## EZ Spin (Apr 26, 2012)

*Baitcaster will work with the larger Rooster Tails*

I actually shot a TV show on Lake Lanier with O'niel Williams several years ago and we used 3/16th and 1/2 ounce silver and white Rooster Tails on bait casting reels to catch most of the fish that were shown on that show. I looked for a link to that show in 2004 but could not find it but I have several DVD copies. I actually prefer using a bait caster with 10-12 pound fluorocarbon for these lures. We cast them out, let them sink, then turn the handle just fast enough to keep the blades spinning. Once you drop below the 1/4 ounce size then I would switch over to a spinning reel or spin-casting reel. I like very light 2-5 pound test when using spinning tackle for small Rooster Tails but would never go below 10 pound on a bait caster because the line can get fowled in the spool. One last note-I caught my biggest spotted bass on a 1/8th ounce Rooster Tail with 6 pound test. She was 7.1 pounds on a digital scale. Good Fishing and God Bless! Eric


----------



## billdurham (Apr 27, 2012)

Do not buy an Abu Garcia 402.. All of the lower line Abu Garcia Spinning reels are made in China from very cheap materials.  Santa brought me a 602 a few years ago and the first time I used it I snapped the handle off of it on a hook set.  I have replaced it with a Shimano Symetre.. much better reel and available on Ebay for half price.. about $50.   I like the 1500 size.  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude..you are over thinking this way to much. Its not a house you are buying lol..all you need is a rod and reel. I totally understand why you wanna know everything about the one you get cause thats how I was when I got my first baitcaster but when it all comes down to it when your getting a spinning set up for smaller bass and bream/crappie go with a med to light cause when you catch a fish on a light rod vs. a heavy its so fun!! Just get the one that feels good for you for now cause I guarantee once you get the one your looking for your gunna buy another one in a matter of weeks.
good luck!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 27, 2012)

LipRipper45 said:


> Dude..you are over thinking this way to much. Its not a house you are buying lol..all you need is a rod and reel. I totally understand why you wanna know everything about the one you get cause thats how I was when I got my first baitcaster but when it all comes down to it when your getting a spinning set up for smaller bass and bream/crappie go with a med to light cause when you catch a fish on a light rod vs. a heavy its so fun!! Just get the one that feels good for you for now cause I guarantee once you get the one your looking for your gunna buy another one in a matter of weeks.
> good luck!!



I agree, you will buy another one soon anyways. Started out with a spinning reel combo, now I'm at 3 spinning combos, 3 baitcasters, and looking to buy a 4th baitcaster. Its addicting!


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Apr 27, 2012)

My general rule is that I use spinning gear for anything up to 1/4 oz.  Anything over and I go to baitcasting gear.  I throw 3/8 oz. rooster tails on Lanier quite a bit (especially on windy days) and always use a baitcaster.  But if I downsize to a 1/4 oz I normally put it on a spinning reel.

IMO - go with a spinning outfit first as it is more forgiving and can be used in a wide range of applications.  A 6 1/2 ft medium action rod would be my choice.

If you get more serious about bass fishing then buy a baitcaster.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 27, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> max drag of 19lbs



I'd like to see a spinning reel with 19#'s of drag,,, that's NOT a deep sea reel,,,,
Usually, if you can find 12#'s of drag, you're doing great!


----------



## spotco2 (Apr 27, 2012)

If looking for a lightweight, panfish setup I purchased one of these a few months ago and have been very pleased with it. 

It's by far the nicest ultralight that I have right now.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...nd-Reel-Spinning-Combos/product/104139/115530


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we might be able to sew this up with just a few more questions:

1: Give us a price target. 

2: Be more specific about the kind of fishing you want to do. You said panfish and trout, then bass and striper and carp. To me, that's 5 different rods and reels, and depends where you are fishing also, and what you are fishing with. 

3: When you are trying out the spinning reels at the store, are you holding it with the reel up or the reel down?


Let me add this-

The only light and ultralight spinning tackle I've ever fished with has been cheap walmart stuff. The rods will break easily if you are clumsy. However, the reels have never given me a problem, and I've got some that are well over 10 years old, and I've never greased them up or given any maintenance, and they perform as well as they did when I bought/stole them. I can't say the same for the medium to 'heavy' stuff, however.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 27, 2012)

1: Give us a price target. 
under $100

2: Be more specific about the kind of fishing you want to do. You said panfish and trout, then bass and striper and carp. To me, that's 5 different rods and reels, and depends where you are fishing also, and what you are fishing with.
light to medium sized fish .5 pound to 3 lb, but able to stand a few "big ones" if I get lucky. 

3: When you are trying out the spinning reels at the store, are you holding it with the reel up or the reel down?
reel facing down away from me, opposite of a spincast


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 27, 2012)

Go do this and call it a day:

I'd look at the Pflueger Presidents. Pick a medium size, they're $59.99 right now and come with a mail order coupon for a Leatherman tool: http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-Pres...0213341/194713

Depending on what size you're comfortable with, throw it on a 5'6", 6', or 6'6" (though that's getting pretty big for trout/panfish) Bionic Blade (http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...10586/-1749682) and you've got a pretty killer setup for just over $100.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 27, 2012)

Shimano Symetre or a similar Daiwa -- either an Aird or an Exceler.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, My budget has been changed to $80. So, if I go with the Pfluger President reel I will only have $20 for a rod should I get a rod for the $20 range or go without a few more weeks and get a little more cash? or is the rod with the combo and goo? 

http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-Pre...s-Rod-Spinning-Combos/product/10231347/229851


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 27, 2012)

That rod is a pretty good rod. I have the same combo with a 7 ft rod and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have one of those rods in addition to my Bionics Blades. There is a difference in sensitivity but the graphite series isn't a bad rod.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 28, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> Ok, My budget has been changed to $80. So, if I go with the Pfluger President reel I will only have $20 for a rod should I get a rod for the $20 range or go without a few more weeks and get a little more cash? or is the rod with the combo and goo?
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-Pre...s-Rod-Spinning-Combos/product/10231347/229851



Get the 6' medium 1 piece, $69.98.

The 6'6" medium would be ideal, but they only come in two-piece, and I hate two-piece rods. If you like two-piece, and is easier for traveling for you, then by all means, get the 6'6" medium. The reasons I don't like two-piece are purely personal, and should not affect your personal decision. 

Max 6 pounds of drag on the pfluger president... It's a great reel and Pfluger is a good company... but it's a one-trick pony. 




Off topic... but aren't you or were you in school for Network or IT stuff? I have cisco questions for you.


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Off topic... but aren't you or were you in school for Network or IT stuff? I have cisco questions for you.



Yes, I am currently studying Information Technology/ Computer Science and hope to test for my CCNA in a fews months. What is your question?


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 28, 2012)

STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!

I am holding in my hand, this very moment, a Wal-Mart flyer with many tackle deals good through Saturday May 5th.

There is an Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i Spinning Combo with 6'6" graphite medium action rod with split-grip handle and stainless steel guides for $49.96.

This is exactly what you need to get. Spend the other $30 of your budget on line and a bucket topper, with a few knick-knacks as well.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 28, 2012)

For what main purpose would UDP be the preferred Layer 4 protocol over TCP, and explain why.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 28, 2012)

..........


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!
> 
> I am holding in my hand, this very moment, a Wal-Mart flyer with many tackle deals good through Saturday May 5th.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!! Those are the EXACT two combos I have mentioned thinking about getting. I said "I was playing with the Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i combo last night and liked the feel of it"


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> For what main purpose would UDP be the preferred Layer 4 protocol over TCP, and explain why.



Since UDP is a connection-less protocol and does not go through the whole acknowledgement process (3-way Handshake) and just sends the packet without regard of it being received or not, it is but used in Real-Time situations, where delivery and precision isn't of high demand but speed is, because newer information will be replacing the data being sent. An example would be: Streaming videos since they are sending SO many frames if a couple of frames are dropped no one will be able to tell. Weather data, phone calls and DNS also use UDP over TCP since they are REAL-TIME and the connection, acknowledgement and reconnection process would severally hinder these actions


----------



## littlejon (Apr 28, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Get the 6' medium 1 piece, $69.98.
> 
> The 6'6" medium would be ideal, but they only come in two-piece, and I hate two-piece rods. If you like two-piece, and is easier for traveling for you, then by all means, get the 6'6" medium. The reasons I don't like two-piece are purely personal, and should not affect your personal decision.
> 
> ...



Walmaret has the Pfl Pres 6'6" medium combo for $79.99. Is the rid any good?? It says its a IM8


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 28, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> Since UDP is a connection-less protocol and does not go through the whole acknowledgement process (3-way Handshake) and just sends the packet without regard of it being received or not, it is but used in Real-Time situations, where delivery and precision isn't of high demand but speed is, because newer information will be replacing the data being sent. An example would be: Streaming videos since they are sending SO many frames if a couple of frames are dropped no one will be able to tell. Weather data, phone calls and DNS also use UDP over TCP since they are REAL-TIME and the connection, acknowledgement and reconnection process would severally hinder these actions



That is a good answer. 

Question #2-

What is the main reason that optical fiber would be used to uplink access switches to the distribution core when the uplinks are only 1000mbps?


----------



## Torre87 (Apr 29, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Question #2-
> 
> What is the main reason that optical fiber would be used to uplink access switches to the distribution core when the uplinks are only 1000mbps?



not 100% sure about the main reason you would use fiber optics vs. copper for an uplink between the Access and Distribution. I know that Fiber Optics are totally immune to EMI, more resistant to eavesdropping, support higher data transfer rates and allowsgreater cable distances than copper. If you are going just up a floor, or in the same closet though, I don't know if the significant cost increase is worth it.


----------



## tjsingleton (May 5, 2012)

Fishing, networking, Walmart, and trolling... Best thread ever.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 5, 2012)

Today is the last day of that sale with the Cardinal combo for $49.96


The reason to use fiber is distance, and available bandwidth if the network hardware gets upgraded in the next 3, 5, 10 years; the fiber will already be in place. It's actually not much more expensive these days. Just don't let your cable contractor sell you on polish-style connectors. They are about $5 cheaper per connector, and about $100 more expensive in labor to terminate them.


----------



## Torre87 (May 5, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Today is the last day of that sale with the Cardinal combo for $49.96
> 
> 
> The reason to use fiber is distance, and available bandwidth if the network hardware gets upgraded in the next 3, 5, 10 years; the fiber will already be in place. It's actually not much more expensive these days. Just don't let your cable contractor sell you on polish-style connectors. They are about $5 cheaper per connector, and about $100 more expensive in labor to terminate them.



I meant to post on here the other day, I actually went and got the Cardinal 402i from Wal-Mart and have already used it about half a dozen times. Other than needing to get used to casting it over the spin-cast, I really like it and have already pulled in a few 2lb large mouth and a few pan fish.

Thank you for answering that Networking question. Tuesday I finished my LAST Cisco class at the school and am now eligible for a voucher worth 58% off my CCNA exam, I hope to take it within the next couple months.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 5, 2012)

I'm studying ICND1. Odom's book. 

How much more complicated is STP and VLSM? I'm might try to do the CCNA exam instead of my original idea of doing ICND1 + 2. 

Based on your other topic about Trilene, it sounds like you've got a honey-hole somewhere for bass. It also sounds like you don't need any fancy swimbaits, if you are getting broken off with 5# bass. Keep doing what you are doing... and perhaps re-spool with fresher line. I doubt the guides and rod tip are chipping the mono. Over time, that can be an issue, but with a brand new combo and brand new line, that isn't the problem.


----------



## Torre87 (May 5, 2012)

Well, the CCNA exam is exactly the same thing as ICND 1 & 2. I can either take the two test or a composite test which is both test combined. I have several friend that are CCNA certified and they say the two exams are easier to pass since its less subjects at once. STP and VLSM are actually pretty easy. Stp is
Just the switches way of preventing data loops within the network and is a default setting that is alwayd on. VLSM is pretty easy if you understand subnetting and necesary for dynamic
Routing when using RIPv2


----------



## Torre87 (May 6, 2012)

Well guys, I bought the Abu Garcia 402i from Wal-Mart for $50 and having it for 6 days, the reel is messing up. The bail will not lock into place and just goes up and down whenever it wants. So as im casting it will come down and "snap" the line back to me or straight down into the water. Along with that I snapped my rod on my light rod... Again...


----------



## ASH556 (May 7, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> Well guys, I bought the Abu Garcia 402i from Wal-Mart for $50 and having it for 6 days, the reel is messing up. The bail will not lock into place and just goes up and down whenever it wants. So as im casting it will come down and "snap" the line back to me or straight down into the water. Along with that I snapped my rod on my light rod... Again...



Take it back and swap it...or, get your money back and buy the higher quality gear some of us told you to get the first time around.


----------



## Torre87 (May 7, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Take it back and swap it...or, get your money back and buy the higher quality gear some of us told you to get the first time around.



I believe I am most likely going to return it and get a Pflueger President. What rod should I get for it?


----------



## davidf5252 (May 7, 2012)

Hookum said:


> Get a good spinning rod, and you'll love it.  I'd rather fish with those over a bait caster anyday.



Ive recently gotten rid of 5 BC's and bought 2 decent spinning reels and put them on skeet reese rods with micro eyes..Its so much more fun to catch 3-6lb bass on 4-6lb test than to hoss them with 12lb and a med/hvy rod + BC


----------



## davidf5252 (May 7, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> x2!!
> 
> A Plueger President is the best way to go without a doubt.
> 
> Put it on a 6'6-7' Med. rod and you are set. Berkley Lightning rods are pretty good for the price, and I have also heard good things about Bass Pro rods but I don't have any experience with them.



I have a 6'6 Berkley lightning rod and it handles big bass very well..Swung a #5 on the bank the other day without issue


----------



## TimInGwinnett (May 7, 2012)

The President is a really nice reel for the money - you will like it.  Stick to a medium 6 1/2 foot rod - they can be used in many different applications.


----------



## ASH556 (May 7, 2012)

Torre87 said:


> I believe I am most likely going to return it and get a Pfluger President. What rod should I get for it?



6ft or 6'6" BPS Bionic Blade.  You should be able to pick up the combo at Basspro for right @ $100.


----------



## bsanders (May 7, 2012)

thats sounds very complicated fletch!


----------



## Torre87 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, I didn't go with the President but I did get a Pflueger. I got the Pflueger Trion 4730GX and sat it on a 6'6" one piece, split handle medium action lightning rod. Today is the first day I have used the new setup and caught a Crappie, a Catfish, a couple Bass, and a hand full of Bluegill.


----------



## ASH556 (May 9, 2012)

Congrats on your fish and the new setup!


----------

